

Call center job interviews are run by a computer - kghose
http://singularityhub.com/2012/10/21/didnt-get-the-job-a-computer-may-be-to-blame/

======
gexla
Back in my younger days I lived in a large city with a lot of call centers. My
broke friends would get desperate for cash and need to land a job FAST. A lot
of these call centers would hand out jobs to everyone who walked in the door.
You would show up expecting an interview, but instead you went straight into
training. So, an interview by computer is probably more of an interview than a
lot of these places would give.

How picky can these places be when hiring for positions which don't even pay
enough to get by? It's telling that the article mentions reliable
transportation as being one of the important indicators of someone being
successful at the position. For sure, these places don't pay enough for
someone to afford to buy reliable transportation other than bus passes.

